
Making an Apple Store inspired desk for the home office - ikromin
https://www.igorkromin.net/index.php/2020/07/09/making-an-apple-store-inspired-desk-for-the-home-office/
======
iammru
Love it! You just need the apple store employee uniform plus a subtle
arrogance in your parle.

~~~
ikromin
Thanks! Oh haha that's going too far lol! I like some Apple stuff, but not
all, as evidenced by the monitor I am using ;-)

